# Saving the Plumbing Trade



## CompletePlumber (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm in Ontario, Canada. I know things are different in every jurisdiction and I know customers are all about the bottom line, but is it just me or does it seem wrong that any homeowner, handyman, carpenter, etc. can do plumbing on any job. Especially, on a job that has a permit taken out. All they need is a plumbing design approved by the building inspector. New residential construction and renovations included.
Don't you think it should be a requirement that a Licensed Plumber does the work?
Just because you can cut and glue a pipe doesn't mean you are a plumber.

Thoughts.....


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Where I come from, a plumbing job requiring permits can only be done by a plumber with both a business license and at least a journeyman license as well as insurance and bond.


----------



## Mike Rosselli (Aug 15, 2013)

The only thing someone is allowed to do without a plumbers license is change out a washer in a leaky faucet or hose bib where I'm from. Though many people break the law we do have inspectors that will investigate a job site if they see old plumbing fixtures sitting outside of residence they will check to see if plumbing permit was pulled and if not they will come knocking on your door.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Where I come from, most plumbing work must be done by a Licensed Plumber.

Only a Licensed Plumbing Contractor may 'contract' work. Therefore we're required to have a minimum of 2 license types per business.

It is illegal to even use the words 'plumber' or 'plumbing' on any signs, buildings or vehicles unless your business has both licenses.

This does not include the $500,000.00 min liability insurance, required by law.

But let me add this, Complete Plumber-

Laws, rules, regulations mean _absolutely nothing_, if there is no enforcement. Unfortunately with all the budget cuts, layoffs, and reductions in spending within States, Counties and cities; the last thing they're worried about is making sure businesses and individuals are licensed and insured, so our throats are not cut by hacks and handymen. There are more people who _do not_ care about trades regulations, than people who do.

I don't think our trade has made it to the point that it needs to be "saved", but we will always have cut throats who are licensed and unlicensed, along with the hacks, handymen and handyhacks.

Personally, I think they should be called Roaches, it's very difficult to get rid of them.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

The people that hire these guys are just as bad as the hacks themselves and they usually end up getting what they deserve.

People who plumb without a license or proper experience only have one thing to offer, they are cheaper than the guys that know what they're doing. They might think they are making a decent profit for awhile but trust me, guys like that never get ahead in life.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Guys like that are just looking for beer money anyway. We have a lot of jacklegs/handymen around here. They drive around in vans with Plumbing/Water heater replacement on the side. NC says they can not do anything till they see them do it. So if I say I am going to kill someone , the cops cant do anything till its done? NC licenses board is a joke.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

They won't do anything about handymen here either. 

I went to give a price on moving waste and water lines for the second floor for a kitchen remodel. The homeowner says my price is way to much and offers me half so I left. A couple hours later my boss goes to the house to give a price on a gas conversion. The carpenters are there moving the waste and water lines so he called the inspector. You'd think he would make a trip over there and do something about it. Nope, he says their is nothing he can do.

Lesson here, a carpenter can half ass plumbing and it's fine. Then the inspector comes and nitpicks our work. Somethings wrong.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It's a fight I spent many years on the internet trying to preserve, had to finally give up a few years ago. My decline in posts, interest in moderating numerous plumbing forums has went wayside to personal endeavors. 

Still a plumber in my day to day operations. Cynical at best to seeing many war fronts continually beaten by the change of products in thy hands.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Just think about it like this, eventually they WILL have to call a licensed plumber. Usually after the house floods and one shot Jim's phone is cut off. Lol!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

What do the inspectors ask if someone answers the door? I don't like big brother tactics like that. Let stupid people make stupid mistakes.its darwin and creates more work for us anyways.if americans can no longer put their own damn faucet in the kitchen or a new fan hung on the cieling, we are not a free country.

[/LIST]


Mike Rosselli said:


> The only thing someone is allowed to do without a plumbers license is change out a washer in a leaky faucet or hose bib where I'm from. Though many people break the law we do have inspectors that will investigate a job site if they see old plumbing fixtures sitting outside of residence they will check to see if plumbing permit was pulled and if not they will come knocking on your door.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm sure very few inspectors will bother you for changing your own faucet and few here will argue that you shouldn't be allowed to. The problem comes into play When the handyman with a magnetic plumbing sign on his van sporting passenger plates is infront of someone's house a few red flags should go up. Around here they don't.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Here, they are too busy going after liencsed plumbers for not having the plumbing liensces on the trucks instead of going after wide open exposed handy hack companies.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

The old inspector that they had in Hanover Pk. near me used to drive around on garbage day looking for water heaters etc. at the curb,no licensed plumber and he wouldn't sign off on the permit or if there was no permit your'e gonna need to get one now.Town i live in now the inspector is my bowling partner,only takes a phone call and he'll take care of it and I know he chases the unlicensed ones when he comes across them.


----------

